

Show HN: Easy way to compare IaaS vendor prices and features - slugslog
http://piqwat.com/

======
ddorian43
I went from happy to sad so fast.

Those are not PaaS.

They are IaaS.

~~~
slugslog
updated..PaaS comparison has been on the mind lately..sorry this didn't meet
your needs (yet!)

